# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  ArmyHaus: Thời trang Lính bụi bặm, cá tính với Quần áo, giầy dép, balo, găng tay...

## pnhabiz

Bạn có một cá tính mạnh mẽ, bụi bặm và đầy phong cách?Bạn đang cần cho mình những phụ kiện, quần áo, giầy dép, balo, găng tay... những dụng cụ, đồ dùng đi dã ngoại, thời trang mang phong cách của người Lính hãy đến với chúng tôi:Website: Armyhaus.com or FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/ArmyHausĐưa ra những ý tưởng, gợi ý về phong cách của người Lính là những điều ArmyHaus đem đến cho bạn!Bạn có thể xem thêm các sản phẩm thời trang lính

----------

